# 17 pound walleye?



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

we were looking through our garage and i found a really old fishing pole. i aksed my dad if i could throw it away. he said no it is still good. he claims when he was younger he caught a 17 pound walleye with it in Minnesota. Do walleyes get to be 17 pounds?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes -

State record in ND is 15+ other states boast much bigger fish. Minnesota's is 17 lbs 8 oz. Check out some of the other state G&F sites for more details.

17 is a hog...the rumor every so often from Ashtabula is that G&F/FWS netting crews get a 15-18 pounder in the nets each spring.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

There is a picture in sportsmans whse in fargo that shows a guy holding a 18#'er caught through the ice in northern Sask.


----------



## jeleco (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like it's possible but very rare to see a walleye that big this far north. In case you are interested, the official world record is 22 lbs, 11 ozs. caught in Arkansas. Here is the location.
 
http://users.aristotle.net/~russjohn/na ... lleye.html


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The Columbia River produces many eyes in the 35 inch range every year. The longest I can remember seeing caught out of there was just over 38" (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Also have to remember,back in the day before people hunted or fished for sport,there were huge sized fish and animals in the woods,ponds and lakes....................So I would say yes it could have been possible....


----------

